# light time



## budiholi (Dec 28, 2009)

i got a mh light a freind gave me whats the best light schedule ive heard 18/6 and 16/8 u old pros let me know and also since the mh light was a freebie gotta do this onee for cheap no money will it do for both stages of growth or will the budding be lame  ty and lets hear from u guys


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

the best lighting imo is 24/7 for veg and 12/12 for flower.

a MH will work nicely for both.


----------



## budiholi (Dec 28, 2009)

ty pcduck but my funds are reallly limitedbadly i cant afford to run it 24/7 so whats the next best time for vegg
im assuming that the 18/6 is then now aall i got to do is make these ballasts on this light remote they say that will cut some of the heat a little and keep the ballasts cool last longer


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

> my funds are reallly limitedbadly i cant afford to run it 24/7 so whats the next best time for vegg



18/6


----------



## budiholi (Dec 28, 2009)

thxs for ur help  pcduck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2009)

budiholi said:
			
		

> ty pcduck but my funds are reallly limitedbadly i cant afford to run it 24/7 so whats the next best time for vegg
> im assuming that the 18/6 is then now aall i got to do is make these ballasts on this light remote they say that will cut some of the heat a little and keep the ballasts cool last longer



The difference in cost to run a 400W light 18/6 rather than 24/7 is (depending on your kw cost) probably somewhere around $5-8 a month.  MJ will grow all the time the lights are on, they do not need a dark period.  IMO, when you run the lights 18/6 instead of 24/7, you are not actually saving any money--you are just extending your vegging time and spreading the cost over more time.  For example a plant vegged 24/7 for 8 weeks will probably have the same number of internodes as a plant vegged for 10 weeks under 18/6.  The plant vegged 18/6 may appear larger since it is more likely to stretch under an 18/6 light schedule, but stretch is not really "growth" in my book.


----------



## budiholi (Dec 28, 2009)

ty goddess one more question  how long do u veg and how long do u bud my friend who gave me the clone veggs 4 weeks then turns to the bud 12/12 is that really long enough his buds are nice nd not bad buzz but seems to me could be better


----------



## Growdude (Dec 28, 2009)

If vegging from clones, vegg as long as you like but remember they will grow 2-[3 times in height by the time there done so vegg accordingly.

I go 2 -[3 weeks tops end up with 5 foot plants.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Budiholi the smoke can only be as good as the genes that make up the plant are. Bag seeds= less of a buzz in most cases. The better the seeds you start with the better the smoke you will harvest.

Green Mojo to help you along the way


----------



## budiholi (Dec 28, 2009)

the clone is from nirvana forget what strain he told me but his plants has nice big juicy buds good buzz was just wondering if vegging longer would make it stronger
   yup clone so 4 weeks is good 
then go to 12/12


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

Vegging has nothing to do with the amount of THC a plant produces just the amount of bud sites a plant will have. In most cases the bigger the plant grows the bigger the buds will be not stronger just bigger and more of.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 28, 2009)

budiholi said:
			
		

> ty goddess one more question how long do u veg and how long do u bud my friend who gave me the clone veggs 4 weeks then turns to the bud 12/12 is that really long enough his buds are nice nd not bad buzz but seems to me could be better


the MH will work fine..i'n with HG ob the power thing...as far as your buddies bud "could be better"...what strain is it ? theres an a-load of difference there


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2009)

Find out what strain it is from your buddy and get back to us.  Some strains are just not as potent as others and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2009)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> in reality plants really dont abosorb more than 18 hours of light a day, so running 24/7 is pretty much a waste of electricty. i think 18/6 and 12/12 are the best light times to keep.



That is not true of marijuana.  It can and does photosynthesis all the time the light is on.  I will try to find the source--probably Clarke's Marijuana Botany.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> well even so its good to give the lights a break now and then. ill stick to the 18/6.



Is this just your opinion or is this fact?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know where I read it but Turning a light bulb of any type is hard on the element of the bulb, This is why a light bulb usually blows out when it is turn on.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 28, 2009)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> well even so its good to give the lights a break now and then. ill stick to the 18/6.
> 
> you dont have to go look stuff up ill take your word for it   ive read through robert clarkes book also, good read.


 a break? mmmmk...does it get coffee and a donut while off too?
Basic electric principle. it takes more energy to start a bulb then keep it running. Most bulbs blow out when its just turning on. I can see if you want to save on your power bill...but no HID bulbs don't need a break.


----------



## budiholi (Dec 28, 2009)

hes says its auroa indicas  thats mumbo jumbo to me till i learn all this plant types lol and ty all for ur help and replys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2009)

budiholi said:
			
		

> hes says its auroa indicas  thats mumbo jumbo to me till i learn all this plant types lol and ty all for ur help and replys



Aurora Indica :hubba:.  If you are not getting a good buzz off his stuff....well, IMO, he must be doing something wrong.  AI should give you a good kick-back couch-lock high.  Here is a link to Nirvana's AI:  hXXp://www.nirvana-shop.com/en/aurora-indica.html


----------



## Todway (Jan 25, 2010)

in veg state it's fine to run 24/7 lights.  I've just done so for 8 weeks, from 125w HPS to 250w MH to 400w HPS, for 2 plants.  many sites advise that the longer the plant grows, the stonger the result will be.


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 25, 2010)

Like Goddess said..with respect to the difference in price of electricity between 18/6 and 24/7.. you're really only talking about saving $10 or so...

I was an 18/6 guy until recently when my current strain was too leggy..
I have since switched to 24/7 with no signs of stress...

24/7 is the way to go...ask around

(MH will work for both veg and flower, but won't always create the densest buds in 1/12)


----------



## Hick (Jan 25, 2010)

Mutt said:
			
		

> a break? mmmmk...does it get coffee and a donut while off too?


that's only for "union" lights.. :rofl:..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 25, 2010)

budiholi said:
			
		

> hes says its auroa indicas thats mumbo jumbo to me till i learn all this plant types lol and ty all for ur help and replys


 
*The pheno im growing from Nirvana is nice.. has a nice hard kick in the pants couch lock  like THG said.. hold on to her.. :hubba:  wasnt a bad yeilder either..*
*LH*


----------



## Todway (Jan 25, 2010)

it's true that the veg state is fine with 24/7 lights.  it's widely known.


----------



## Todway (Jan 25, 2010)

a 400w MH has about 33,000 lumens, a 400w HPS has about 50,000. I stepped up to the latter bulb after several weeks of MH.  I measured it all for 12 weeks with a NIST-cert. digital photometer for accuracy.


----------

